# Lowe's?



## Serpentarius (Jul 31, 2011)

I stopped by the one near me today at lunch...Nothing yet.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Someone under the shopping thread, I think, posted a pic of a Trick or Treat Bride Reaper that sounded interesting. The member was in Illinois I believe and was going to go back to the store and get a better pic of the prop.

I'm on the west coast and we were in Lowe's just the other day and no holiday stuff was out yet.

BTW Lowe's last year had the best price I saw for the Gemmy Spectra Projector. And the year before that they has the singing animated Gemmy owls. I always make a point to check them out and early on. They don't get much in, but what they do get can be worth the trip.


----------



## lorddamax (Sep 9, 2010)

Just a heads up regarding Lowe's - I shop there all the time, I'm a DIY-a-holic. www.mycheapcoupons.com has coupons for Lowe's all the time. You gotta buy them but I wind up saving a ton. Just thought I'd throw that out there for any Halloween Lowe's shopping...

Edit: use the promo code 'mailorder' (no quotes) and you get 10% off, but you can only use it once. They send out discounts all the time once you're on their list, but they are usually unique codes (once someone uses it, someone else cant)


----------



## scubafilos (Oct 11, 2009)

I stopped in last weekend and asked an associate, he said middle of august at ours.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks Lorddamax, I have to pick up a bunch of ply coming up and that coupon will come in handy.

I've been to our Lowe's a few times over the last couple days and nothing is in yet. I'll ask in a few days when I'm back over there to see what's up.


----------



## Deerkist (Jul 15, 2011)

I work at Lowe's. The planogram is in the system and a few items have been received yesterday in a few Virginia stores.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Deerkist, can you tell us what items were on it--particularly any of the larger props?


----------



## Deerkist (Jul 15, 2011)

Lots of Gemmy. Air blown - 8.5' Pirate ship, 12' Giant Monster, 9' Ghost / Pumpkin, 10.8' Gargoyle Archway, 7.7' Headless Horseman, 4' Witch / Vampire. And 6' Ghost Reaper, 5' Lifesize Witch with Cauldron. Let's see.... Indoor Projector with sound, Halloween Tree, Twinkling Vulture. And little stuff.


----------



## Deerkist (Jul 15, 2011)

They usually set the endcap when either the existing product sells down or when they have enough product to switch it out. Last year they clearanced everything out before Halloween.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Garden and bbq was still going great where our store typically sets up Halloween. They had moved the summer patio to the front and most of that was gone, so I'm hoping in two weeks or less they will start with holiday. Gee, come to think of it there wasn't even a whisper of Christmas stuff yet.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Deerkist said:


> Lots of Gemmy. Air blown - 8.5' Pirate ship, 12' Giant Monster, 9' Ghost / Pumpkin, 10.8' Gargoyle Archway, 7.7' Headless Horseman, 4' Witch / Vampire. And 6' Ghost Reaper, 5' Lifesize Witch with Cauldron. Let's see.... Indoor Projector with sound, Halloween Tree, Twinkling Vulture. And little stuff.


Was there a Bride Reaper of any kind?

Thanks


----------



## Deerkist (Jul 15, 2011)

Plans for Christmas are in the system. Our stores are already setting heating. When they reset depends on where you are located. You can always call your store (everyday) and ask if they set Halloween. Associates in this area are very nice and very helpful.


----------



## Deerkist (Jul 15, 2011)

Spinechiller, it says Ghost Reaper so I don't know. There is no picture of it on the display page. When it arrives we can check the box. Anybody else work at Lowe's and have it yet?


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Deerkist said:


> Spinechiller, it says Ghost Reaper so I don't know. There is no picture of it on the display page. When it arrives we can check the box. Anybody else work at Lowe's and have it yet?


Thanks, one more question do all Lowes get Halloween at the same time?


----------



## Deerkist (Jul 15, 2011)

I would say not all stores get it at the same time but usually close. It depends on location and when your seasons change. Even if a store gets the product it may sit in topstock until they have the manpower to set it. Most stores will topstock the product over the bay so take a look up. Some stores will set the seasonal beams ahead of time and stock piece by piece as the product arrives.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Deerkist said:


> I would say not all stores get it at the same time but usually close. It depends on location and when your seasons change. Even if a store gets the product it may sit in topstock until they have the manpower to set it. Most stores will topstock the product over the bay so take a look up. Some stores will set the seasonal beams ahead of time and stock piece by piece as the product arrives.


Thanks, reason being called a few Lowe's in my area and one of them said it would be late August other said September 30th.


----------



## Deerkist (Jul 15, 2011)

September 30th seems late. Did they mean Christmas? We have Christmas set by the first week in October. Some customers complain about it being too early but as soon as the products go on the shelf they sell - especially the villages.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Deerkist said:


> September 30th seems late. Did they mean Christmas? We have Christmas set by the first week in October. Some customers complain about it being too early but as soon as the products go on the shelf they sell - especially the villages.


No, that's Halloween, Seemed late to me too.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

Deerkist said:


> Lots of Gemmy. Air blown - 8.5' Pirate ship, 12' Giant Monster, 9' Ghost / Pumpkin, 10.8' Gargoyle Archway, 7.7' Headless Horseman, 4' Witch / Vampire. And 6' Ghost Reaper, 5' Lifesize Witch with Cauldron. Let's see.... Indoor Projector with sound, Halloween Tree, Twinkling Vulture. And little stuff.


I work at a high volume Lowe's store and as Deerkist has posted above, that is the majority of what we are getting. We haven't started setting it yet, but most stores should definitely start in the next week or so. I know the new Gemmy witch is $148, and she looks great! We will also be getting a Gemmy skeleton in cage like the large one from SAMS a few years ago, just smaller.


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker (Aug 1, 2009)

Was just there a few days ago to pick up some stuff for my PVC fence and didn't see anything. The seasonal section was still gardening.


----------



## brees86 (Sep 8, 2008)

I stopped by the Lowes near my house (Southaven, MS) yesterday and the Halloween items were out. I have to go back today, so I'll try to get a few pics.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm heading to my Lowes this morning, I'll see if the have anything yet.


----------



## brees86 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Halloween at Lowes*

Here's the display at my local store:


----------



## brees86 (Sep 8, 2008)

a few more...


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks for the pics. I heading there now!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

At my Lowe's yesterday & nothing yet....pics look great!!


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

brees86 said:


> a few more...



Thanks, the witch or ghost reaper on display be any chance?


----------



## Deerkist (Jul 15, 2011)

Great pictures! Thanks for posting. There are a few things I need for this year.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I am so getting that skeleton in a cage!!!!


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

wow great pictures, only not sure our Lowe's would get all those items in, and not this early, gonna keep an eye out for these


----------



## cherryred (Sep 9, 2010)

Yepp they had a ghostly grim greaper thing, some shaker heads, blow ups, skellies, and big spiders.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

The lifesize reaper ghost thing stands on two metal poles like some of the Gemmy figures from last year.

The Gemmy witch says a couple different things, but the one I remember is "Where's the beef?!" She uses the metal pole assembly, too.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

MattB said:


> The lifesize reaper ghost thing stands on two metal poles like some of the Gemmy figures from last year.
> 
> The Gemmy witch says a couple different things, but the one I remember is "Where's the beef?!" She uses the metal pole assembly, too.


Did you happen to see what the ghost reaper says?


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I like the skelly in the cage and the other skellys look interesting hope mine has some.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Again this year Lowe's has a great price on that Specter Projector. I bought mine last year from them and saw a lot of nice ideas on the Forum for how people used it in their haunt.

I'm definitely shopping early at Lowe's to get some of those mummy hands. I can't be sure but was the $3+ price sticker for that item?? For that price I can't imagine that it's the same as the animated crawling burnt hand (like what Walmart carried last year, for about $10 I think). Whether it's animated or not it looks like it would make a great addition to my Egyptian tomb theme.

I like the look of the black spider but have enough spiders. The caged guy is kind of nice. The vulture looks like what Michaels had last year. Look forward to seeing it all in person.

I checked my Lowe's last week and they didn't have anything out yet. I hate the waiting.... But thanks so much Brees86 for the pics!


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

do you happen to know the cost of the pirate ship and the headless hoeseman??


----------



## brees86 (Sep 8, 2008)

The pirate ship was $158 and I think the Headless Horseman was $138.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Spinechiller said:


> Did you happen to see what the ghost reaper says?












Hey *Spinechiller*, it's a Gemmy Ghost Reaper. I originally posted about it in the 2011 Merch. Sightings thread, and accidentally called it a Bride Reaper, but I was mistaken (sorry about that). It lights up, is animated, & sings "Who Can It Be Now" (?!). Looked pretty cool - unfortunately, the didn't have one set up in the store. I've heard they're pretty fragile.

It was just an endcap & one free-standing set of broom lights & misc. that was set up when I went. Hope they put more out.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Stopped in my Lowe's today for more spray paint and great stuff.......no Halloween yet


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Sadly there wasn't any at either of two stores near me either!!!


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I went to Lowes today and they had an endcap with a Halloween display, here are some pics (below).
If it wasn't so crowded I would have tried to get video, they had several things moving including the head of the giant spider on the very top.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

HauntedHorror said:


> I went to Lowes today and they had an endcap with a Halloween display:



Do you remember the price of the mummy hands?

Thanks


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Ween12amEternal said:


> Hey *Spinechiller*, it's a Gemmy Ghost Reaper. I originally posted about it in the 2011 Merch. Sightings thread, and accidentally called it a Bride Reaper, but I was mistaken (sorry about that). It lights up, is animated, & sings "Who Can It Be Now" (?!). Looked pretty cool - unfortunately, the didn't have one set up in the store. I've heard they're pretty fragile.
> 
> It was just an endcap & one free-standing set of broom lights & misc. that was set up when I went. Hope they put more out.


Thanks so much, that was really helpful.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks a ton for the photos. That is very exciting.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I called the two closest Lowes to me before heading out and they both said no they hadn't started setting up Halloween yet. Well at least it saved me the trip only to be disappointed. It looks like the Chicago, MS, and VA is the place to be...

BTW that Ghost Reaper does look like a bride, I can see why you called it that...and Since when do ghosts have skulls?


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Went out to my local Lowe's and they had their Halloween stuff out. I am not as excited as I thought I would be with this year's stuff. Meh...but maybe someone else can do pretty good. Several air-blown items that looked good if you need them.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Mine had nothing.I still come out with prop making supplies so I was happy.
Mine still was doing summer all out.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

I work at a Lowe's in NJ and we just started putting our Halloween stuff out today. We haven't even received most of it yet (which is why we had to wait so long). The guys in the seasonal department were making fun of me. I spent the last month bugging them about Halloween and it took me almost a half hour to get over to them when they started downstocking and setting up (I can't avoid doing my job just to check out the Halloween goodies). Damn customer needed keys cut and that's not even my department, but I can't just walk by ignoring them unlike some people I work with.
Anyway, I really can't wait to see everything.


----------



## StonebridgeCemetery (Jun 26, 2011)

I was at Lowe's last night and they had their Halloween stuff out. A lot of inflatables and an end cap with the items previously mentioned.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Was at one of my local Lowe's today - nothing out but we did see a pallet of Halloween stuff on the veeeerrry tippy-top shelf marked "Halloween" and it had a ghost painted on it! LOL


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess you could say that the Lowes in my area is in full force. They have everything out but it just seems so pitiful, ya know? The prices always tick me off and they usually sell out before clearance. if anything does not sell the employees grab them before the customers can get a chance at the sale prices. 

I loved the withc and the inflatables are huge! I was looking at the boxed spider and thought, "meh" another spider. But when I looked up at the inflatables, the darn thing snapped its head to look at me and gave me a startle. Then I was like, "coooool!" me likey!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I've always wondered what happens to the leftover items at my Lowes. They don't seem to sell out or even sell much of anything and yet there are never any clearance items. I can't believe it's all the employees grabbing it up year after year. They are the only store I see this at...wonder if they just pack it up right away


----------



## Deerkist (Jul 15, 2011)

Deadna, the low volume Lowe's stores here ship their inventory to the higher volume stores so they don't get stuck with it and the other store can sell it quickly. Downside - it is a quick decision and things are here one day and gone the next; Upside - I was there when they did it last year and got 2 of the displays for 75% off a few weeks before Halloween.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Got a Lowe's Coupon flyer in the Mail today*

Just thought that I'd mention that I received a set of flyer coupons in the mail today from Lowe's. Good thru 9/6. First one is for $10 off next $50 single receipt purchase. The other one is for $50 off next $250 purchase. A few restrictions listed, but pretty standard stuff. It came to Valued Customer so it was a pretty general mailing.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Lowe's stinks this year as it did last year when it comes to Halloween decor here locally. But they always do have great building supplies! *


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I went last week. They had a reaper in white that talked and sang Who Can It Be Now by Men At Work.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Can you use the Spectre Projector outside? I do a graveyard display. That'd be good for it. How much is it, anyway? Thanks.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

ter_ran said:


> *Lowe's stinks this year as it did last year when it comes to Halloween decor here locally. But they always do have great building supplies! *


Yep, they're great for building supplies! I get my lumber there!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, went yesterday to the Lowes by me, but nothing was up yet,,sigh.......


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Its early yet for Lowes.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

cherryred I love that spider I will need to check out Lowes here tomorrow


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

I got the Lowes Creative Ideas for Home and Garden magizine today int he mail and it had a small section at the end of Halloween Props they will/are carrying:


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I bought the Reaper in white that talks and sings. When he sings it's in his reaper voice. I'd rather ge not sing and just say the phrases but he's well built and will last a LONG time. Metal poles not the cheap plastic. Fantastic thick base. He'll be awesome in my graveyard haunt.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Didn't see anything that I wanted at Lowe's in their Halloween section this year. 

But I will be visiting them this week for a new recipricating saw, as mine bit the dust cutting up pallets last night.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

@ Hearts1003 does it mouth move because i saw 2 videos of this in youtube and one the mouth moved the other didnt ....


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

My lowe's has some things out, but I was in a hurry for a backed up toilet issue and didn't have time to stop and browse lol


----------



## Minakitty (Jul 29, 2011)

@a Witch from Canada

We were just checking him out at our Lowe's yesterday, and the one on display did not have a moving mouth. His mouth only moves if you yourself grab it and yank it up and down. The husband says it's because Gemmy appears to have just used the same mold as others with moving mouths. 

We too wish he didn't sing. He's a rather impressive looking fellow.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Scatterbrains said:


> Didn't see anything that I wanted at Lowe's in their Halloween section this year.
> 
> But I will be visiting them this week for a new recipricating saw, as mine bit the dust cutting up pallets last night.


Pallets? 

That just won't do...I got lots of extra wood if you're interested.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Mouth does not move but head turns side ti side. His teeth light up and flash so it actually appears his mouth moves.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I had these pallets for a while and they're for a different project than what I used the wood you gave me for.


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB (Jul 21, 2011)

I Live in California and the Lowes by my house had a bunch of stuff already along with walgreens Big Lots!!! Walgreens has the most tho they have everything set up


----------



## drwilde (May 5, 2010)

*lowes coupons*

Go to the post office, ask for a moving packet. There is a 10% off entire lowes purchase in there.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

I used this last week because, a really nice person on here posted it. http://www.mycheapcoupons.com/ I was really hesitant but, it actually worked and saved me about $10 on the lumber for my crypt. When I went by today they had some of their stuff out on the end cap and on top of the large shelf. Loved the witch but, it was $150 and really not in my budget right now. I'm really hoping they will have one after Halloween so I can get it on a good discount.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I think the ghost reaper this year is really cool! I got him the other day and he looks great!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Penumbra said:


> I think the ghost reaper this year is really cool! I got him the other day and he looks great!


I saw the box & thought he looked cool also....but for $148 I'll wait till he goes on sale.....


----------

